# Fantastic Fiction



## Rosemary (Sep 1, 2006)

I found this site ages ago and thought it was a great way to keep up to date with new books about to be published and the author's previous books.

I took a second look today...according to this site one of the books I read last month is due for release next month  

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/


----------



## jojajihisc (Apr 7, 2010)

The site has a tendency to not stay up to date, particularly the short story section. For example, they don't list a single short story by Greg Egan written after 2000. Still a great source though.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Apr 7, 2010)

I have found them to be a bit unreliable, too.  And what is worse, many sites use them as a reference, and perpetuate some of their errors.

It has more good information than bad, so it's a good resource, but you need to be careful when ordering books based on what you read there, because you may get something you didn't expect (like a chapbook of a short story, when you think you are getting a novel!).


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 7, 2010)

I use this site quite a lot and have found it to be very helpful when tracking down books from second hand dealers in Melbourne and Australia. Granted it doesn't always stay up to date with the more recent publications in particular but provided you use it as one tool amongst several and do your homework on a particular work, it can still be extremely useful!


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 7, 2010)

Tho its full of mistakes I use the site a lot. Its great if you discover a new author and know nothing about him/her. Thru that site I discovere that the late Barrington J Bayley was from Birmingham. (he would probably qualify quite well for that Underrated  Authors thread on here actually!)


----------



## Connavar (Apr 7, 2010)

I use this alot to look up authors i recently discovered,their bibliography,the different versions of the books.   Those info are always correct.

They are not so correct with updating short stories,awards,new releases.  

Still better than many other similar sites.


----------



## jojajihisc (Apr 8, 2010)

After checking numerous authors (I should have noticed this earlier) it appears nobody has short stories listed after 2000/2001 (I found three entries for Mike Resnick in the later year). So it appears to be a decision not to keep that information in an otherwise exhaustive database. That's a shame. I mean, jeez, surely Heinlein or Dick has written a short story since 2000.


----------



## jojajihisc (Apr 8, 2010)

Internet Speculative Fiction Database does have up to date short fiction.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Apr 8, 2010)

jojajihisc said:


> Internet Speculative Fiction Database does have up to date short fiction.



They certainly do appear to be up to date.  I searched to see what they had on me (as the author whose work I'm obviously most familiar with) and they had everything.  If they have an accurate record of my modest career, their database must be exhaustive.


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 8, 2010)

I would never have described your career nor your literary ability for that matter as being modest Teresa but then that's my take...

That seems to be quite a good resource Jojajihisc. Thank you for posting it....


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 8, 2010)

jojajihisc said:


> So it appears to be a decision not to keep that information in an otherwise exhaustive database. That's a shame. I mean, jeez, surely Heinlein or Dick has written a short story since 2000.



That would be difficult as they've both been dead over 20 years! 1988 and 1982 respectively


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 8, 2010)

If you want to be kept up to date with new SFF releases then try out this new blog I found:  

Scrying The Fantastic


----------



## jojajihisc (Apr 8, 2010)

AE35Unit said:


> That would be difficult as they've both been dead over 20 years! 1988 and 1982 respectively



Can I interest you in a bridge I'd like to sell?


----------

